# Leupold Tarrant/Scope Caps/ adjustment caps ?????????



## bmlp21 (Aug 18, 2011)

I need tarrant caps / scope caps / windage and elevation adjustment caps. Not sure what you might call them but I need them for a Leupold Vari III 6.5x20x50 If you know where I can purchase them from please let me know. I appreciate your help. Please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Stoney Point makes a set for some Luppy scopes. Are the ones on your scope currently the low profile, turn with a dime kinda knobs? If so, Stoney Point should have target style knobs. I seem to recall a couple other folks make them as well. 

If the scope currently has target style knobs, but they are under a dust cover, Luppy makes knobs to replace the dust cover. Forget what Luppy calls them, but they ship with many high end Luppy scopes.


----------



## bmlp21 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ernest said:


> Stoney Point makes a set for some Luppy scopes. Are the ones on your scope currently the low profile, turn with a dime kinda knobs? If so, Stoney Point should have target style knobs. I seem to recall a couple other folks make them as well.
> 
> If the scope currently has target style knobs, but they are under a dust cover, Luppy makes knobs to replace the dust cover. Forget what Luppy calls them, but they ship with many high end Luppy scopes.


Thank you very much, I will check them out.


----------



## GTN (Oct 15, 2012)

Leupold builds custom turrets, there web site tells you all the info you will need to send them to get them built. I don't have any myself but know a couple that do and are very pleased with them.


----------

